# "Deturd" (Devein) Lobster Tail



## AaronEbenezer (May 19, 2018)

Hi Guys and Gals,

I'm curious to know of anyone has any foolproof methods of deturding a lobster tail without taking it apart. At the moment I use a skewer up the back end but I'd like a method that's more foolproof. Thanks!

Aaron


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi and Welcome to CT! 

If I needed to clean a lobster tail without cracking the shell, I used a deveining tool which was really just a 4 or 5 inch plastic rod with tiny barbs on it. It works the same way as the skewer but better. You should be able to find them on Amazon.

I hope this helps. 

Good luck.


----------



## Robert Bruce Westsmith (May 20, 2018)

Old trick with lobster tract...if you have a tank purge to clean nasty stuff, if not gently take middle of tip of tail where the Anus is away from body(preferably having dispatched lobster prior to this), rotate lightly and slowly pull! \this will allow tract to pull out hopefully whole. This works on small lobsters. Larger lobsters you should try and cut through one of the thin parts of the tail segments, trying not to cut to deep into flesh. Poke a long skewer or cocktail stick about 0.5-1cm deep just off centre digging to other side of centre line of top tail. Pull out gently, and tract should follow. It isn't easy, that's why purging in tanks is better. Good luck trying. But remember the 


sgsvirgil said:


> Hi and Welcome to CT!
> 
> If I needed to clean a lobster tail without cracking the shell, I used a deveining tool which was really just a 4 or 5 inch plastic rod with tiny barbs on it. It works the same way as the skewer but better. You should be able to find them on Amazon.
> 
> ...


----------

